# [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML120R ARGB – KoWakü mit Licht und Leistung



## Oromis16 (8. Januar 2019)

*[Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML120R ARGB – KoWakü mit Licht und Leistung*

*Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML120R ARGB – KoWakü mit Licht und Leistung*

- Einleitung
- Testsystem
- Spezifikationen
- Lieferumfang
- Design und Verarbeitungsqualität
- Montage
- Lautstärke und Temperatur
- Beleuchtung
- Fazit
- Nachwort

*Einleitung*
Cooler Master geht in Runde vier: Nachdem der Hyper 212X, der Hyper 212 LED und zuletzt die MasterLiquid 240 die Gelegenheit hatten, sich bei mir im Test zu bewähren, folgt nun die MasterLiquid ML120R ARGB: Eine Kompaktwasserkühlung mit kleinem Radiator und beidseitiger Bestückung mit RGB-Lüftern. Die RGB-Beleuchtung der Wasserkühlung ist dabei zugleich eine der größten Besonderheiten: Die in den Lüftern und der Pumpe verbauten RGB-LEDs lassen sich über einen Controller einzeln ansteuern. Aus diesem Grund wird die Wasserkühlung auch als ARGB statt RGB bezeichnet – die LEDs sind einzeln „Adressierbar“.
Im Handel kostet die ML120R ARGB momentan rund 90 Euro.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die ML120R ARGB folgt, wie schon die MasterLiquid 240, dem üblichen Aufbau: Ein Kupferkühlblock sitzt auf dem Sockel, direkt über diesem befindet sich, unter einem Kunststoffgehäuse, die Pumpe. Durch Schläuche ist der 120mm-Radiator (beidseitig je ein 120mm Lüfter) mit der Pumpe verbunden, ein Ausgleichsbehälter ist aufgrund der eingesetzten Kühlflüssigkeit nicht notwendig - die Wasserkühlung ist also wartungsfrei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie bei den meisten AiO-Kühlern wird auch bei der ML240R auf auf einen Materialmix gesetzt: Die Pumpe ist aus Kupfer, der Radiator ist aus Aluminium. Vermutlich verhindert ein Zusatz in der Kühlflüssigkeit hier die Bimetallkorrosion, also das langsame Ablösen von Aluminiumatomen.

Auch von der ARGB-Serie gibt es bereits mehrere unterschiedliche Modelle: Neben der hier getesteten Version mit 120mm-Radiator gibt es noch ein Model mit 240 Millimetern und eines mit 360 Millimetern Radiatorlänge, die dementsprechend preislich etwas höher liegen als die ML240R ARGB.

*Testsystem*
Für die folgenden Tests wird das übliche Testsystem verwendet:
Ein i7 5820K auf Standardtakt, als Mainboard dient ein MSI X99S SLI Plus, als Grafikkarte eine Sapphire R9 380 Nitro. Verbaut wird das ganze in einem Anidees AI-6B, vorne und hinten befinden sich jeweils die größtmöglichen Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 Lüfter, im Boden ist ein Scythe Slip Stream untergebracht.

*Spezifikationen (Hersteller)*

Radiator: Aluminium, 157x120x27mm
Lüfter: 2x120mm, 650-2000 RPM, 2,34mmH2O, 113,3m3/h, ARGB, 160.000h MTTF
Pumpe: <15 dBa, 70.000h MTTF
Kompatibilität: 775, 115X, 1366, 2011(-3), AM2-AM4, FM1-FM2+
Herstellergarantie: Zwei Jahre
Aktueller Händlerpreis: 90 €

*Lieferumfang*
Der Kühler kommt in einem farbig bedrucktem Karton daher. Im Inneren befindet sich die Einheit aus Radiator, Pumpe und Baseplate; die beiden Lüfter, Garantieinformationen, eine Anleitung, das Montagematerial für alle gängigen Sockel sowie diverse Kabel und eine Lüftersteuerung. Letztere kann an diversen weiteren Komponenten angeschlossen werden, auch dafür liegen alle benötigten Kabel bei – beispielsweise ein Adapter, um die Steuerung mit einem internen USB 2.0-Anschluss zu verbinden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vollständiges Montagematerial AMD + Intel
Wärmeleitpaste (Tube)
Lüfter-Verlängerung, 50 cm, 3-Pin
Lüfter 1 zu 2 Adapter, 25 cm, 4-Pin
(A)RGB-Lüftersteuerung
Adapter USB → microUSB, 68 cm
Adapter USB intern → USB Extern, 22cm
Adapter für RGB-Steuerung (1x Lüftersignal, 1x Mainboard Reset, 1x Case Reset)
RGB Verlängerung, 38 cm
ARGB Verlängerung, 38 cm
ARGB 1 zu 3 Adapter, 47m cm

*Design und Verarbeitungsqualität*
Betrachtet man die einzelnen Teile der MasterLiquid ML240R ARGB genauer, so fallen schnell Ähnlichkeiten zur bereits getesteten MasterLiquid 240 auf: Cooler Master übernimmt viele Designentscheidungen, was aber nichts schlechtes sein muss: Die MasterLiquid 240 schnitt bei mir im Test sehr gut ab, und wurde auch von anderen Redaktionen gelobt.

*Baseplate/Pumpe*
Die Bodenplatte der ML120R besteht aus Kupfer und ist durch zehn Schrauben mit dem Pumpenaufbau verbunden. Auf der Oberseite des Kupferelements befindet sich das Kunststoffgehäuse, das die Pumpe verdeckt. Die beiden Schläuche für Zu- und Abfluss der Kühlflüssigkeit werden seitlich aus dem Gehäuse geführt. Die Schläuche sind drehbar angebracht und, aus optischen Gründen, mit einem blickdichten Sleeve versehen. Erneut ist das Herstellerlogo auf dem Kunststoffgehäuse zu sehen, entsprechend dem Namen wird es nun allerdings durch RGB-LEDs beleuchtet und nicht, wie bei der MasterLiquid 240, nur von weißen LEDs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Verarbeitungsqualität des Moduls ist gut, der Kunststoff und die Kupferplatte sind sauber und stabil verarbeitet. Optische Auffälligkeiten gib es im Auslieferungszustand keine, auch wenn der Einsatz von Klarlack bei der Pumpenabdeckung nicht nur Freunde finden wird – sauber ist Klarlack schön anzusehen, doch ist er verhältnismäßig anfällig für Schmutz und Kratzer.

*Radiator*
Der zum Einsatz kommende Radiator besteht aus Aluminium und liefert kaum Überraschungen: Ein- und Auslass befinden sich auf derselben Seite, durch mehrere Kanäle wird die Flüssigkeit hin- und zurückgepumpt. Zwischen diesen Kanälen befinden sich die Lamellen, die für den Wärmeaustausch mit der Luft verantwortlich sind. Zur Befestigung der Lüfter befinden sich beidseitig am Radiator jeweils Gewinde für 120mm-Lüfter, durch die auch der Radiator am Gehäuse befestigt wird. Dieser ist genau so breit wie ein 120mm-Lüfter, aber zu den Schläuchen hin etwas länger. Um ihn zu installieren muss dementsprechend nur auf einer Seite des entsprechenden Lüfter-Platzes zusätzlicher Platz vorhanden sein. Auch wenn der Platz durch die PCIE-Slots verdeckt wird ist eine Montage möglich, mehr dazu im entsprechenden Unterpunkt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch an der Verarbeitungsqualität des Radiators lässt sich nichts bemängeln: Stabil und optisch unauffällig. Die gefalteten Lamellen sind nicht ganz gleichmäßig, doch das ist bei Wasserkühlungen soweit üblich. Der Lack am Radiator ist durchgehend deckend aufgetragen.

*Lüfter*
Die Lüfter werden durch die vier jeweils beiliegenden, langen Schrauben am Radiator befestigt. Entkoppelt werden sie durch Gummipads, die jeweils großflächig auf den Ecken des Rahmens angebracht sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den beiden mitgelieferten Lüftern handelt es sich um die Modelle MF120 ARGB, die den Modellen der MasterLiquid 240 sehr ähnlich sind. Die MF120 ARGB sind im Dreierpack im Einzelhandel erhältlich und kosten dort etwas unter 50 Euro. Der Drehzahlbereich wird mit 650 bis 2.000 RPM angegeben, die Fördermenge soll 113 m3/h und der Druck 2,34 mmH²O betragen. Wie bei den Retail-Modellen dürften auch die Lüfter der ML120R ARGB auf Rifle-Gleitlager setzen.

Angeschlossen werden die Lüfter jeweils über einen 4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss und einen 4-Pin-RGB-Anschluss, die Kabellänge beträgt jeweils 30 Zentimeter.

*Montage*
Im Gegensatz zur MasterLiquid 240 bietet die ML120R ARGB nur noch zwei Montageoptionen: Alle Intel-Sockel werden wie gehabt über eine Verschraubung abgedeckt, für AMD-Sockel wird das Standard-Retention-Kit eingesetzt. Die optionale Möglichkeit zur Verschraubung der alten AMD Sockel – vor AM4 – entfällt damit. Angesichts des Alters derselben ist das zwar zu verschmerzen, eine Option auch auf AM4 eine Verschraubung einzusetzen wäre aber trotzdem schön gewesen.

Im Folgenden werden die jeweiligen Installationsschritte komplett für die einzelnen Plattformen beschrieben; der Installationsprozess für den Sockel 2011-3 wird im Video gezeigt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=41CypEtKSho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Einige einleitende Arbeiten sind für alle Plattformen identisch: Zu Beginn sollten die Lüfter am Radiator befestigt werden, wozu diese einfach aufgelegt und mit den vier langen Rändelschrauben fixiert werden. Anschließend muss man die jeweiligen Befestigungsbrücken für AMD oder Intel anschrauben. Diese können jeweils nur auf zwei Seiten des Kühlers eingesetzt werden, dort werden sie von einer Nut gehalten. Anschließend müssen sie mit je zwei Schrauben fixiert werden. Hierbei sollte man die Schrauben beim ersten mal noch nicht fest anziehen, da sich die Brücke sonst von der anderen Bohrung weg hebt – also erst beide Schrauben sanft und dann fest anziehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Radiator kann man wahlweise vor oder nach der Installation des Kühlblocks im Gehäuse festschrauben. In jedem Fall sollte man aber vorher prüfen, ob die geplante Ausrichtung von Radiator und Kühlblock die Schläuche keiner unnötigen Spannung aussetzen. Der Radiator wird wahlweise direkt am Gehäuse verschraubt, oder aber mit einem zusätzlichen Lüfter zwischen Gehäusewand und Radiator. Hierfür ist im Kopf der Lüfter-Schrauben je ein Gewinde eingelassen, in dem die Schrauben Platz finden.

Diese Lösung hat gleich mehrere Vorteile: Man kann nicht nur zwei Lüfter nutzen, sondern es erhöht auch die Kompatibilität in Gehäusen mit wenig Platz. Das anidées AI-6B, das das Testsystem beherbergt, hat im Heck eigentlich zu wenig Platz für die ML120R ARGB: Der dortige Luftdurchlass sitzt zu nah an den PCIE-Slots. Die 25 Millimeter Tiefe, die ein Lüfter zwischen dem Gehäuse und dem Radiator bringt, ermöglichen es, dieses Problem zu umgehen.

Möchte man den mittleren Lüfter nicht verwenden, so ist eine Montage auf Abstand trotzdem möglich. Insbesondere sollte man in diesem Fall versuchen, den Spalt zwischen Radiator und Gehäuse abzudichten, damit die aufgewärmte Luft nicht im Gehäuse verweilt – das würde die Kühlleistung verschlechtern. Für die folgenden Temperaturtests wird dazu Klebeband verwendet, man kann aber auch einen alten 120mm-Lüfter zu einem Abstandshalter umfunktionieren, indem man die Streben, die den Motor halten, abzwickt und das Kabel entfernt.

*Variante 1: AMD-Sockel*
Auf AMD-Sockeln ist die Brücke ein Aufsatz für das AMD-Retention-Kit. Dieses ist auf allen Mainstream-AMD-Sockeln identisch.
Die Brücke enthält die zwei typischen Haken, die den Kühler am Retention-Kit halten. Entgegen der Lösung bei Boxed-Kühlern erfolgt die Fixierung allerdings nicht durch einen Hebel, sondern durch Gewinde über den Haken. Die gesamte Konstruktion besteht aus dickem Metall, dementsprechend sollten auch große anliegende Kräfte kein Problem sein. Übertreiben sollte man es aber nicht, denn die Haken des Retention-Kits sind natürlich weiterhin aus Kunststoff.
Zur Montage wird einfach der Kühler auf den Sockel gesetzt, die Haken über die Nasen geschoben und die Schrauben abwechselnd festgezogen.

*Variante 2: Intel-Sockel*
Cooler Master setzt auf eine Kunststoff-Rückplatte mit dem vom Hersteller bekannten System: Die verschiedenen Intel-Lochabstände werden durch längliche Ausschnitte abgedeckt. Um die Installation vorzubereiten werden die entsprechenden Stifte durch die Öffnung geschoben und je mit einem Kunststoffclip fixiert. Diesen kann man dreistufig eindrücken; jede Stufe entspricht einem Lochabstand. (1366, 115X, 775)

Als nächstes wird die Platte an der Rückseite des Mainboards befestigt. Die vier Stifte werden von hinten durch die Bohrungen geschoben, anschließend kann man von vorne die Abstandshalter anbringen. Diese laufen im Inneren zu und können deshalb nur in einer Richtung aufgesetzt werden. Am letzten Wegstück werden sie leicht auf den Stift gedrückt, dadurch wird die Backplate während der weiteren Montage gehalten. Zuletzt wird der Kühler aufgesetzt und mit Muttern fixiert, die auf die Stifte aufgeschraubt werden. Der Kühler sitzt dann fest im Sockel.

Intels High-End-Sockel, wie der 2066, haben, wie üblich, eine andere Installationsroutine: Hier werden Abstandshalter am Mainboard festgeschraubt, der Kühler aufgesetzt und mit Muttern fixiert.

Die Montagewege funktionieren gut, der Kühler sitzt jeweils fest und der Arbeitsaufwand ist überschaubar. Anzumerken ist lediglich, dass die für Intel eingesetzten Schrauben nur für Schlitz-Schraubenzieher geeignet sind. Dieser Schritt ist nicht ganz klar: Prinzipiell dürfte eine Verschraubung von Hand ausreichen. Möchte man hingegen eine Montage mit höherem Druck wäre eine ein Kreuzschlitz etwas besser geeignet, da dieser ja auch bei allen anderen PC-Schrauben üblich ist. Zudem ist im Vergleich zur MasterLiquid 240 der Wegfall der optionalen Direktverschraubung auf AMD-Sockel schade – doch beide Kritikpunkte sind ein klarer Fall von meckern auf hohem Niveau. Insbesondere letzteres wäre nicht anzumerken, wenn die MasterLiquid 240 nicht durch die beiden Optionen herausgestochen wäre.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Dieses Bild ist nicht das Testsystem, sondern dient nur der Veranschaulichung)

*Lautstärke und Temperatur*
Während der Tests beträgt die Zimmertemperatur 20°C. Das jeweilige Szenario bleibt immer 20 Minuten am Laufen, anschließend wird der von Coretemp ausgelesene Temperaturwert als Ergebnis notiert. Um die maximale Temperaturbelastung zu erzeugen wird der Prozessor mit Prime95 (Small FFTs) belastet.

Für den Test wird die ML120R ARGB in drei verschiedenen Konfigurationen betrieben. Der Radiator ist immer am Heck des Testsystems befestigt, allerdings unterscheiden sich die Lüfter: Entweder sind beide Lüfter montiert, nur der Lüfter zwischen Radiator und Gehäuse („innen“) oder der äußere Lüfter („außen“). Im letzten Fall wurde der Radiator, aus Platzgründen, dennoch mit 25mm Abstand zur Gehäuserückwand installiert. Die dadurch entstehenden, seitlichen Öffnungen wurden mit Klebeband abgedichtet, um einen gerichteten Luftstrom zu ermöglichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinweis: Auf dem Raijintek EreBoss kommt ein Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 mit 120mm Rahmenbreite zum Einsatz. Die Zahlenangaben ("50/50") geben die Duty-Cycles der PWM-Signale an, dabei wird zwischen Kühler- und Gehäuselüftern unterschieden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Vergleich zu den anderen Kühlern ordnet sich die ML120R ARGB vorne ein: Nur die MasterLiquid 240 liefert noch etwas bessere Temperaturen, High End-Luftkühler wie der Noctua NH-D14 werden aber, beim Einsatz zweier Lüfter, um über zehn Grad geschlagen.

Alle drei Konfigurationen der Wasserkühlung werden dabei nur wenig von der Gehäusebelüftung beeinflusst. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Luft durch die Radiatorlüfter selbst aus dem Gehäuse befördert wird, ist das kaum verwunderlich.

Bei voller Drehzahl sind die Varianten mit nur einem Lüfter der Variante mit zwei Lüftern leicht unterlegen, was insbesondere für die Variante mit innerem Lüfter gilt. Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen liegt diese allerdings vor der mit äußerem Lüfter – womöglich reicht hier der Luftdruck nicht mehr aus, um den hier künstlich erzeugten Abstand zum Luftauslass am Heck des Gehäuses zu überwinden. Zudem ist auffällig, dass die Variante mit zwei installierten Lüfter vollkommen unbeeindruckt von einer Reduzierung der Lüfterdrehzahl ist – hier kann man bedenkenlos drosseln.

Unterm Strich reicht die ML120R ARGB in jeder Konfiguration, um gängige High-End-Prozessoren problemfrei zu kühlen.  Angesichts des aufgrund der RGB-Beleuchtung und dem damit verbundenen Zubehör, hohen Preises muss man allerdings auch verhältnismäßig viel Geld für die AiO bezahlen, alleine durch die Kühlleistung wird das nicht gerechtfertigt. Modelle ohne Beleuchtung sind günstiger zu haben, und 120-Millimeter-AiOs sind meistens nur wenig günstiger als stärkere 240er. Meistens werden 120er aber eben auch aus Platzgründen gewählt, wenn ein größerer Radiator nicht mehr ins Gehäuse passt.

Bei der Lautstärke zeigt sich dasselbe Bild wie schon bei der MasterLiquid 240: Die Pumpe ist bei allen Spannungen angenehm leise, und aus einem geschlossenem Gehäuse nach dem Anlaufen nur bei absoluter Stille wahrnehmbar. Die Lüfter weisen weder Lager- noch Motorengeräusche auf, und werden bei 12V Betriebsspannung lediglich aufgrund des hohen Luftdurchsatzes und den daraus entstehenden Luftverwirbelungen laut – bei niedrigeren Spannungen werden sie annähernd unhörbar, ohne dass die Temperatur zu hoch wird. Kombiniert mit einer halbwegs modernen Mainboard-Lüftersteuerung ist mit der ML120R ein leiser Betrieb gut möglich.

*Beleuchtung*
Eine der großen Veränderungen der MasterLiquid ML120R ARGB im Vergleich zur zuletzt getesteten MasterLiquid 240 ist die Beleuchtung: Statt lediglich weißen LEDs über der Pumpe sind hier mehrere RGB-LEDs über der Pumpe und in den Lüftern verbaut. In der Praxis ermöglicht das von Cooler Master eingesetzte System zudem eine genauere Ansteuerung der LEDs: Jede Leuchtdiode kann einzeln kontrolliert werden, und nicht nur das gesamte Gerät. Pro Lüfter sind das jeweils 8 LEDs, in der Pumpe befinden sich weitere 12. Die LEDs leuchten dabei im Betrieb hell und liefern eine anständige Farbtreue. Dynamische Farbmischungen innerhalb eines Lüfters mögen zwar nicht jedermanns Sache sein, doch sehen sie in der Praxis durchaus beeindruckend aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cooler Master legt der Wasserkühlung eine RGB(A)-Steuerung bei. Im Gegensatz zu der die dem MA610P beilag, ist das hier mitgelieferte Modell deutlich größer - es bietet aber auch deutlich mehr Funktionen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Stromversorgung des Controllers erfolgt über einen SATA-Stromanschluss. Die Ansteuerung erfolgt wahlweise über vier Taster am Gerät, über USB oder über den Reset-Taster des Gehäuses. Dieser wird dann am Controller anstatt am Mainboard angeschlossen. Drückt man den Reset-Taster länger als fünf Sekunden am Stück wird das Signal an das Mainboard weitergeleitet, ansonsten wird der Beleuchtungsmodus geändert. Zudem kann man über den Controller auch ein Lüfter-Signal sowie die RGB- und ARGB-Signale des Mainboards abgreifen. Ansteuern kann das Gerät vier unabhängige ARGB- und einen RGB-Kanal.

Der Controller ist magnetisch und kann somit an jeder Position im Gehäuse festgemacht werden. Möchte man die Tasten nicht verwenden, dürfte er wohl in den meisten Fällen hinter dem Mainboardtray untergebracht werden – dort ist genügend Platz für das 15 Millimeter hohe Gerät.

Neben diversen Effekten, die zum Teil im Installationsvideo oben gezeigt werden, kann die Steuerung auch vordefinierte Effekte ausgeben. Dafür kommt eine getrennte Software zum Einsatz, mit der Effekte erstellt und aus einer Bibliothek heruntergeladen werden können. Letzteres ist leider nur mit Anmeldung möglich, doch bereits die mitgelieferten Effekte dienen als nette Spielerei: Sie geben Musik wieder und lassen die Beleuchtung passend dazu aufleuchten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Informationen zu den Anschlüssen / LEDs:


Spoiler



Cooler Master setzt bei der Ansteuerung der LEDs auf sogenannte adressierbare, also einzeln ansteuerbare LEDs: Üblicherweise kommt ein Pfostenstecker mit vier Polen zum Einsatz, der pro Farbe eine Spannung sowie einen Masseleiter bereitstellt. Die Anschlüsse von Pumpe und Lüftern sind hier prinzipiell ebenso aufgebaut, doch sind nur drei der vier Positionen mit Steckern beziehungsweise Kontakten besetzt. Die weiblichen  Anschlüsse sind damit mechanisch inkompatibel zu den normalen Anschlüssen. Die männlichen könnten prinzipiell angeschlossen werden, doch auch hier ist es nicht zu empfehlen: Die Ansteuerung ist unterschiedlich.

Vermutlich setzt Cooler Master auf LEDs vergleichbar zu den Modellen WS2812(B). Bei diesen hat jede LED einen Controller verbaut, der diese eigenständig ansteuert. Dementsprechend würde auch die Pinbelegung anders ausfallen: Ein Versorgungsleiter mit 5 Volt – diese werden tatsächlich vom Controller ausgegeben - ein Masseleiter und eine Datenleitung. Wer sich zum Thema weiter informieren will, der kann entweder nach WS2812 / WS2812B oder schlicht nach „Pixel LED“ suchen. Zudem finden sich im Netz auch zahlreiche Anleitungen für Bastler.



*Fazit*
Cooler Masters ML120R ARGB-Wasserkühlung ist momentan für rund 90 Euro zu haben Käufer erhalten dafür eine AiO mit sehr gut gelungener RGB-Beleuchtung, zwei Lüftern und einem sinnvollem Montagekonzept, das alle gängigen Sockel abdeckt. Die Installation auf Intel-Sockeln erfolgt durch eine Verschraubung, bei AMD ist man auf das Retention-Kit angewiesen – für eine AiO ist das aber vollkommen ausreichend. Die Kompatibilität der Kühlung ist, angesichts der abgedeckten Sockel, des kleinen Radiators und der optionalen Montag des Radiators „auf Abstand“ sehr hoch - die ML120R ARGB dürfte in den meisten Gehäusen problemfrei unterkommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf Seiten der Verarbeitungsqualität ist die ML120R ARGB gut aufgestellt, dasselbe gilt für die Kühlleistung: Die AiO liegt deutlich vor allen bisher getesteten Luftkühlern und nur knapp hinter der MasterLiquid 240, die auf einen deutlich größeren Radiator setzt. Auch mit nur einem aktiven Lüfter ist die Wasserkühlung noch problemfrei in der Lage, den eingesetzten Prozessor auf kühlen Temperaturen zu halten.
Auf Seiten der Lautstärke ist das Bild ebenso positiv: Bei voller Drehzahl sind die Lüfter zwar deutlich hörbar, doch liegt das an der hohen Umdrehungszahl derselben – Motoren- oder Lagergeräusche gibt es nicht. Regelt man die Lüfter (deutlich) herunter geht nur wenig Kühlleistung verloren, und sie sind annähernd unhörbar. Dementsprechend ist für die ML120R die Verwendung einer (Mainboard-)Lüftersteuerung zwingend notwendig, falls man einen leisen Betrieb wünscht.

Unterm Strich ist die ML120R ARGB eine gelungene Komplettwasserkühlung, das ausschlaggebende Highlight ist dabei die Beleuchtung. Möchte man diese nicht verwenden, so dürften andere Modelle die bessere Wahl sein. Wer weder die einzeln angesteuerten LEDs, noch den zweiten Lüfter verwenden möchte, der kann beispielsweise auf die ML120L ausweichen – diese ist deutlich günstiger und liefert wohl ähnliche Testresultate. Möchte man allerdings beide Lüfter und oder die bessere RGB-Ansteuerung verwenden, so ist die ML120R ARGB eine gute Lösung für Systeme, in denen zu wenig Platz für einen größeren Radiator ist.

*Positiv:*
- Kühlleistung
- Leises Betriebsgeräusch der Pumpe
- Montage, Hohe Kompatibilität

*Neutral/Anmerkung:*
- (Lüfter bei 12V laut, leiser Betrieb bei niedrigen Spannungen kostet aber kaum Kühlleistung)

*Negativ:*
- (Klarlack an der Pumpe anfällig für Kratzer)


----------



## t0m2k (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML120R ARGB – KoWakü mit Licht und Leistung*

Super Test  Klasse Bilder und Datenflut


----------



## Oromis16 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML120R ARGB – KoWakü mit Licht und Leistung*

Freut mich, dass er dir gefällt


----------



## RAZORLIGHT (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML120R ARGB – KoWakü mit Licht und Leistung*

Sind denn die Coolermaster AIOs zu empfehlen?
Die "kurze" Garantie ist mir immer ein Dorn im Auge.

Vor allem wenn es dann doch zu einem Wasserschaden kommt, wer haftet.

Ansonsten, schöner Test.


----------



## Oromis16 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML120R ARGB – KoWakü mit Licht und Leistung*

Moin,

soweit es mir bekannt ist fertigt Cooler Master die AiOs selber, man hat also nichdie Erfahrungswerte wie  z.B. bei Asetek. Andererseits sind die Stückzahlen von CM wohl eher gewaltig, und da sie keinen explizit schlechten Ruf haben würde ich mir dementsprechend nicht allzu viele Sorgen machen 

Wenn die nicht komplett geschlafen haben in der Entwicklung sollte zudem die Flüssigkeit jeder AiO nichtleitend sein, das heißt im Versagensfall *sollte *nichts kaputt gehen.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML120R ARGB – KoWakü mit Licht und Leistung*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> soweit es mir bekannt ist fertigt Cooler Master die AiOs selber, man hat also nichdie Erfahrungswerte wie  z.B. bei Asetek. Andererseits sind die Stückzahlen von CM wohl eher gewaltig, und da sie keinen explizit schlechten Ruf haben würde ich mir dementsprechend nicht allzu viele Sorgen machen
> 
> Wenn die nicht komplett geschlafen haben in der Entwicklung sollte zudem die Flüssigkeit jeder AiO nichtleitend sein, das heißt im Versagensfall *sollte *nichts kaputt gehen.



Danke für den Test Oromis ^^
die Bilder sind wirklich sehr gut geworden.



Nichtleitendes Wasser bei Wasserkühlungen funktioniert leider nicht wirklich (zumindest nicht für lange),
da deionisiertes Wasser durch den Kontakt zu den Metallen schnell wieder leitfähig wird.


----------

